# Soundbar with Bass Shakers?



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

jaums said:


> Seems these should be more popular than they are. Having the furniture you are sitting on vibrate along with what's going on is great!
> 
> Maybe it's too complicated for a novice.
> 
> ...


You need an amp for bass shakers for the power.
You could use an old receiver hooked up to the sound source to power them.

I had them for years, arura bass shakers, my furniture doesn't allow them anymore.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You mean like Imax?? Those are awesome.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

chandler48 said:


> You mean like Imax?? Those are awesome.


IMAX is film format that uses a separate multi-channel audio. Do some IMAX theatres use shakers or just big-ass magnet woofers and sub-woofers? Couple a low enough frequency and a big enough driver and you will feel it more than hear it.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

OH I don't know what they use. I just remember going to one in Chicago. It was awesome. All your auditory and visual senses as well as physical senses were tested.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Never been to an I-max so I can't comment.

But Bass Shakers are best used at very low frequencies, and not for every bass event in a movie, for example in Jurassic Park when the tyrannosaur makes the water in the footprint shake, that was great.
You can feel the earth shake as if you were there feeling the ground. 
A lot of bass sounds like music doesn't fit the experience and is better heard and felt by subwoofers, not shaking the ground.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

I have 9 Bass Shakers in my Couch, installed them back in 2004 or so, and they still work every Movie Night.
You'll need a separate Amp to run these, I use a Plate Amp that is used for Subwoofers. One Cable from my Main Amp [ Marantz AV7704] Sub-out goes to the Plate Amp, and that one feeds the Shakers in the Couch.
The shakers are mounted with Carriage Bolts to large Hardwood plates, that are mounted inside the Couch.
A lot of Fun!


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Don't know what the experience with a Soundbar will be, I got a 11.2 Surround sound setup.
YMMV.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

A long way from the original Society of Motion Picture Engineers sound spec: 125 to 7,000 Hz!


----------

